# Форум 1С > Валюта, экспорт, импорт. Зарплата и кадры. Налоги и пр. >  МРОТ 2018 в ЗиК 77.0.366

## alexandr_ll

Обновление конфигурации проходит не совсем корректно, дата установки нового минимального размера указана 01.07.2018, а должна быть 01.01.2018. Это можно исправить самостоятельно:
Операции
Константы
Минимальная месячная оплата
Открыть историю (F5), исправить дату

----------

Alen79 (26.09.2018)

----------

